# 20 Gallon X-High tank?



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

I was at my LFS store over the weekend and seen a 20 gallon extra high tank for sale.........I was sorta taken aback by this tank............very small footprint and very high walls.........Does anyone here own one of these tanks?........What do you have in them?............seems like a good idea for angelfish but is it wide enough?.......(Sorry, dont know the tank dimensions)......Just looking for some feedback about this setup........It would fit perfect in a spot in my house, but it just doesnt seem like a pratical setup..........


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

Angel fish are about the only thing I can think of that like vertical height that much.....yeah, the footprint for it would have to be super small....maybe no more than 14" long huh???


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah Johnny, it cant be much wider than that...........to me it looks like an all glass kitchen waist can, but im sure it could house something in it.............Angels are the only thing i can think of, just didnt know if it was enough of a footprint............I'll look up the dimension and post them..............just looking for other users ideas and comments


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

20 Gallon X-High Dimensions

20L x 11W x 24H

In my opinion, not an ideal set up, very few fish would enjoy/use all portions of the tank. It is basically 2 ten gallons, one set up on top of another.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks sj45........couldnt find the dimensions right away............i agree with it not being good for alot........just wanted to hear what everyone else thought about it.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Too small for angels. OK height wise but not the foot print. Maybe just small fish like neons or guppies.


----------



## plecoxoxo (Mar 10, 2009)

*20 gallon x-high*

What was the price on the 20 x-high.. 20 x-highs are also called 20 shows.. and if that was a Extra high it should actually be 20(long)x 10 1/4(wide)x 24(high)...

I currently have one right now. and am looking for 2 more and have told they dont make these tanks anymore.. Anyone have any they are trying to sell let me know!!!


----------

